# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  هاشم تيه كرتون و ابراهيم عوض يتقربان للبرير بشتيمة هيثم  (يوجد  صحن فول وعصايه)

## تجـــانے

*

لم يهدأ لبعض الجلافيط بال حتى يحققوا ما يتمنونه بابعاد هيثم مصطفى عن المريخ و التأثير على هيثم ما يُحمد لهيثم مصطفى انه واعي بالقدر الكافي من ان يتأثر أو ينساق خلف ترهات بعض الذي يحلمون بالعمل فى مجلس الهليل .
هاشم تيه كرتون اصبح نسياً منسياً حتى الجلافيط لا يتذكرونه ولا يعرفون عنه شيئاً ، بحثت اليوم عن اسم كتدورة حتى وجدته هاشم تيه كرتون هذا الجلفوط هو صاحب فضيحة 2 و 12 التى أغضبت الطيب عبد الله و شداد فيما بعد وتم وصفها بأنها وصمة عار في جبين الكرة السودانية ...
الحكم الموزمبيقي الذي تسببت فضيحة 2 و 12 بشطبه من سجلات الكاف يقف شاهداً على ما أقترفته حماقة و غباء كروي مارسه هلالاب فى وقت سابق و أصبح مسجلاً لدى الكاف كفريق يعبث بدون خُلق رياضي و يتجاوز حدود الأمانة و النزاهة و الشرف فيلطخ سمعة الكرة السودانية بكل غباء ...
مثلت فضيحة 2 و 12 بعداً أخلاقياً لا يتمناهـ انسان و مثلت ضعف اداري و فهم رياضى و اخلاق رياضية ...
لم يتحدث كندورة أبداً عن السماحة الرياضية و عن الخلق الرياضي فظهر متأبطاً شراً لينال من لاعب المريخ هيثم مصطفى بعد أن كان لا يجرؤ على النظر أو الجلوس أمامه رغم صغر سن هيثم عنه و لم يكن يستطيع أن يتناول أى أشياء حتى وان كانت صغيرة تخص هيثم مصطفى فأصبح الآن هيثم فى ظن كندورة صيداً سهلاً و به يستطيع أن يتسلق حتى ينال جزء من (تورتة) البرير و أن يعامله البرير كما عامل محمود جباره السادة و يقربه ليجلس على دكة بدلاء الجلافيط ...
..
كل زوبعة هاشم تية كرتون هو انه يبحث عن منصب أو عطف من البرير فوجد أسهل طريقة هي النيل من هيثم مصطفى ...
ليعلم هاشم تية كرتون أنه ليس مؤهلاً للتواجد حتى عند الجلافيط و لن يقبل به أحد لأن الهليل سيكون عُرضة للسخرية و تذكير حتى الذين لم يسمعوا بفضيحة 2 و 12 لتذكيرهم ..

شكراً عالم السموم لتذكير الناس بفضيحة 2 و 12 التى بسببها تم شطب حكم موزمبيقي من سجلات الكاف بسبب هلال العرضة شمال و كندورة و الثعلب ...

...



*

----------


## تجـــانے

*

1  / مشكلة ابراهيم عوض مشجع الهليل المتعصب كارهـ المريخ انه يرغب فى التقرب  أكثر و اكثر من البرير حتى يجد حظوة عند البرير و إذا أصدرت صحيفة الهلال  أن يتربع ابراهيم عوض على عرشها ....
الزول دا كتاباتو كلها البرير قال  لى و البرير اتصلت عليه و البرير لقيتو و البرير عمل لى و قال لى ....  فكاتب يكتب فى عموده كل هذا القيح و الصديد جل أمانيه أن أن يمسك فى (ضنب)  البرير و يجد البرير له عملاً فى صحيفة ....
كتابة ابراهيم عوض الفطيرة تخصم كل يوم من رصيد احترامي للصدى .. ..
2  / مشكلة ابراهيم عوض مشجع الهليل المتعصب كارهـ المريخ انه لم يستتطع أن  يرد على ان هيثم يستطيع شراءه بصحن فول فلم يجد الا أن ينال منه بعد أن ترك  له هيثم الهليل ...
أين كنت انت يا ابراهيم عوض حين قال هيثم مصطفى الكلام دا ؟؟؟ و ليه لم يستطع أن يرد على هيثم في ساعتها ؟؟؟ 
الحقيقة  الواضحة انو هيثم كان يفعل ما يحلو له و لا يجرؤ أحد من الجلافيط الحديث  فهم سهل قيادهم و والحقيقة ان امثال ابراهيم عوض و بعض كُتاب الهليل تجمعهم  و تفرقهم العصا ...
هيثم مصطفى فى الهلال كان يحمل عصا و لم يجرؤ أحد  على العصيان فليس من حق من يحملون له العصا الحديث بعد أن كانت العصا على  رأسه يا ابراهيم عوض  ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					



لم يهدأ لبعض الجلافيط بال حتى يحققوا ما يتمنونه بابعاد هسثم مصطفى عن المريخ و التأثير على هيثم ما يُحمد لهيثم مصطفى انه واعي بالقدر الكافي من ان يتأثر أو ينساق خلف ترهات بعض الذي يحلمون بالعمل فى مجلس الهليل .
هاشم تيه كرتون اصبح نسياً منسياً حتى الجلافيط لا يتذكرونه ولا يعرفون عنه شيئاً ، بخثت اليوم عن اسم كتدورة حتى وجدته هاشم تيه كرتون هذا الجلفوط هو صاحب فضيحة 2 و 12 التى أغضبت الطيب عبد الله و شداد فيما بعد وتم وصفها بأنها وصمة عار في جبين الكرة السودانية ...
الحكم الموزمبيقي الذي تسببت فضيحة 2 و 12 بشطبه من سجلات الكاف يقف شاهداً على ما أقترفته حماقة و غباء كروي مارسه هلالاب فى وقت سابق و أصبح مسجلاً لدى الكاف كفريق يعبث بدون خُلق رياضي و يتجاوز حدود الأمانة و النزاهة و الشرف فيلطخ سمعة الكرة السودانية بكل غباء ...
مثلت فضيحة 2 و 12 بعداً أخلاقياً لا يتمناهـ انسان و مثلت ضعف اداري و فهم رياضى و اخلاق رياضية ...
لم يتحدث كندورة أبداً عن السماحة الرياضية و عن الخلق الرياضي فظهر متأبطاً شراً لينال من لاعب المريخ هيثم مصطفى بعد أم كان لا يجرؤ على النظر أو الجلوس أمامه رغم صغر سن هيثم عنه و لم يكن يستطيع أن يتناول أى أشياء حتى وان كانت صغيرة تخص هيثم مصطفى فأصبح الآن هيثم فى ظن كندورة صيداً سهلاً و به يستطيع أن يتسلق حتى ينال جزء من (تورتة) البرير و أن يعامله البرير كما عامل محمود جباره السادة و يقربه ليجلس على دكة بدلاء الجلافيط ...
..
كل زوبعة هاشم تية كرتون هو انه يبحث عن منصب أو عطف من البرير فوجد أسهل طريقة هم النيل من هيثم مصطفى ...
ليعلم هاشم تية كرتون أنه ليس مؤهلاً للتواجد حتى عند الجلافيط و لن يقبل به أحد لأن الهليل سيكون عُرضة للسخرية و تذكير حتى الذين لم يسمعوا بفضيحة 2 و 12 لتذكيرهم ..

شكراً عالم السموم لتذكير الناس بفضيحة 2 و 12 التى بسببها تم شطب حكم موزمبيقي من سجلات الكاف بسبب هلال العرضة شمال و كندورة و الثعلب ...

...








كندورة ده الليلة علي الفكي القمه حجرا كبيرا في فمه عندما رد عليه بخصوص كلامه حول البرنس

شن هجوما على كندورة .. مؤرخ الهلال على الفكي : لو لا هيثم لدخل البرير السجن

شن مؤرخ الهلال على الفكي هجوما عنيفا على نجم  الهلال السابق كندورة وقال انه يستهدف اللاعب هيثم مصطفي وقال في تصريحات  نقلتها المشاهد ان كندورة ظل يترصد هيثم مصطفي وقال ان الهلال طوال  الـــــ(50) لم يمر عليه قائدا ولاعبا مثل هيثم مصطفي في اداءه واخلاقه  وقيادته وقال انه لولا هيثم لكان البرير الان في السجن وقال ان اللاعب هيثم  مصطفي تعرض الى ظلم من مجلس الهلال الحالي وشطب من النادي وهو قادر على  العطاء 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كندورة ده الليلة علي الفكي القمه حجرا كبيرا في فمه عندما رد عليه بخصوص كلامه حول البرنس

شن هجوما على كندورة .. مؤرخ الهلال على الفكي : لو لا هيثم لدخل البرير السجن

شن مؤرخ الهلال على الفكي هجوما عنيفا على نجم  الهلال السابق كندورة وقال انه يستهدف اللاعب هيثم مصطفي وقال في تصريحات  نقلتها المشاهد ان كندورة ظل يترصد هيثم مصطفي وقال ان الهلال طوال  الـــــ(50) لم يمر عليه قائدا ولاعبا مثل هيثم مصطفي في اداءه واخلاقه  وقيادته وقال انه لولا هيثم لكان البرير الان في السجن وقال ان اللاعب هيثم  مصطفي تعرض الى ظلم من مجلس الهلال الحالي وشطب من النادي وهو قادر على  العطاء 








صدق علاء فييرا يا مهدي قبل أيام حين أشار لما سيتعرض له هيثم مصطفى فى مقبل الأيام القادمات ...
...

الجلافيط يا مهدي وجهوا سهامهم نحو لاعب المريخ و نحن يا مهدي نحترب فيما بيننا و تصريح واحد يطلقه اداري يجعل الناس تقوم وتقعد ...
...
هيثم لاعب المريخ سيتعرض لهجوم أشد و أقسى طالما أصحاب السوابق و الفضائح ناس كندورة أصبح يتطاول على لاعب مثل هيثم مصطفى ...

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
القاشم المشترك بين هاشم تية كرتون و ابراهيم عوض أنهما يبحثان عن التقرب للبرير لنيل حظوة ...
هاشم تيه كرتون يرى بعينيه لعيبه لم يقدموا للهليل ماقدمه فظن أنه بهكذا طريقة سيجعله البرير على دائرة الكرة أو مساعد لحاجة يخترعها له ..
ابراهيم عوض ليس بكاتب معروف لدى الجلافيط و بكتاباته الفطير هذه يظن أن البرير إذا عمل جريدة يوماً ما سيستدعيه أو إذا تم اصدارة صحيفة الهلال في يوم ما سيتربع على عرشها ..
..
 دي كل مشكلة هاشم تيه كرتون و ابراهيم عوض كارهـ المريخ 

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*حربهم على الربنس سوف تعود وعليهم  الندم والحسرة ويكفي تسجيل سيدي بيه
*

----------


## babantoad

*هيثم مصطفى لما كان في محلي العرضة شمال كان اعلامهم نفسه يدافع عن هيثم ضد اي شخص حتى لوكان من مجتمع الهليل نفسه بينما اعلام الزعيم صوته منخفض ولايسمع جيدا لدى الاخرين ولايدافعون عن لاعبيهم لهذا الكل يستهدف لاعبي المريخ وما حدث لهداف افريقيا الى الان ستيفن وارقو ليس ببعيد وايضا الحضري انا ارى العيب في اعلام الزعيم يجب ان تكون لديه انياب ومخالب تطال كل متطاول على الكيان الزعيم او لاعبيه هذه هي القضية الاساسية خلونا من الريس ابو بونية 
*

----------


## KING1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة babantoad
					

هيثم مصطفى لما كان في محلي العرضة شمال كان اعلامهم نفسه يدافع عن هيثم ضد اي شخص حتى لوكان من مجتمع الهليل نفسه بينما اعلام الزعيم صوته منخفض ولايسمع جيدا لدى الاخرين ولايدافعون عن لاعبيهم لهذا الكل يستهدف لاعبي المريخ وما حدث لهداف افريقيا الى الان ستيفن وارقو ليس ببعيد وايضا الحضري انا ارى العيب في اعلام الزعيم يجب ان تكون لديه انياب ومخالب تطال كل متطاول على الكيان الزعيم او لاعبيه هذه هي القضية الاساسية خلونا من الريس ابو بونية 



22222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*غلطتنا اننا فرطنا فى هيثم المريخابى قبل 17 سنة
ولربما بوجوده كانت تغيرت خارطتنا الافريقية كثيرا" 
فتركه ود الياس يذهب لقمة سائقة للهلال
ولعمرى لم نهزم من الهلال قبل الا بسبب هيثم
وكم كنت اراه عابسا" وهو يلعب القمة وكانه يعاتب اهل المريخ على ما فعلوه به
فهو يتألق ليرد على من رفضوا ضمه الى عشقه المريخ
والان هيثم يبتسم وينعم بالراحة وان جاء متأخرا"
هيثم الكبير لم يصرح فى حق المريخ بكلمة سالبة طوال سبعة عشر عاما" لانه مريخى
ولم يتلفظ عليهم وعلى هلالهم وهم يظلمونه لانه تأدب بحب الله واهل الصلاح

هيثم تاريخ ارادوا له الاندثار لكنه تلألأ وبرز وتسيد الساحة فى ظل امنياتهم المريضة بنهايته

هيثم كثير الفعل قليل الكلام
لا يمكن ان ينال منه اللئام
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*كله عبارة عن 
زوبعة في فنجان
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هيثم فوق كل شي فهو لاعب ذو خبره كبيره بكل المقاييس 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*هذا هو هيثم مصطفي لاعب الهلال 
وليس انت يا 2 و12 هيثم تاريخ فيكم 
ان تركتوه تركتم تاريخ افضل قائد مر علي تاريخ الهلال 
سوف اتحدث عن هيثم بالهلال فقط يا هولاء 





ولد هيثم مصطفى  كرار الملقب بـ"البرنس" في 19 يوليو 1977م وبدأ حياته الاحترافية في فريق الأمير البحراوي ليعلن عن ميلاد لعب مميز يمتلك موهبة حقيقية لفتت اليها أنظار أندية القمة لينضم في عام 1995 إلي نادي الهلال وينطلق الي عالم الشهرة والنجومية

تاريخ الميلاد: 19 يوليو 1977
القميص رقم: 8
الطول: 173 سم
الوزن:  68كجم
المركز: لاعب وسط
الأندية التي لعب لها :

الأمير البحراوي ناشئا- 1995
الهلال السوداني 1995 حتى 2012
 
3- 2013 عرف قدر نفسه فسجل في الكوكب الدري دون قيد او شرط 
والبرنس يُعتبر ملك التمريرات السحرية وحصد لقب صانع اللعب الأول في الدوري السودان الممتاز في أكثر من موسم،
 ورغم أنه هيثم لاعب وسط في المقام الأول ولكنه من هدافي الهلال وصقور الجديان بما يمتلكه من قدرة مميزة على اللعب مهاري فضلا لإجادته لصناعة الأهداف لزملائه وإحرازها بنفسه ساعده في ذلك امتلاكه لرؤية جيدة للملعب والكرة بين أقدام
)، أضف لكل ذلك أنه صاحب كاريزما خاصة في الميدان امتدت معكم علي مدي 17 عام .

أكثر لاعب يحقق ألقاب محلية

يُعتبر هيثم مصطفي أكثر لاعب حقق القاب محلية في السودان حيث فاز مع الهلال بكل ألقابه في الدوري الممتاز بواقع  11 مرات من أصل 17 بطولة لعبت حتى الآن، وكان ذلك في أعوام 1996 , 1998 , 1999 , 2003 , 2004 , 2005, 2006 , 2007 .و 2009 و 2010 و 2012. كما فاز هيثم مع الهلال بكل ألقابه في بطولة كاس السودان فقد فاز بها 6 مرات  أعوام 1998 و2000 و2003, 2004 و 2009 و 2011.

كما يُعتبر البرنس أكثر لاعب عربي يُحقق لقب الدوري المحلي لنادي وأحد مع الأسطورة المصري حسام حسن بعدد 11 لقب.


أكثر من 80 مباراة إقليمية

ونجد أن هيثم لعب مع الهلال على صعيد المشاركات الأفريقية  64 مباراة في بطولة الأندية الأبطال و6 مباراة في بطولة الكؤوس و18 مباراة في بطولة الاتحاد الأفريقي، بما يعني أن مجموع المباريات التي شارك فيها البرنس هو 88 مباراة أفريقية لعبها الهلال، وغاب عن القيل من المباريات مثل مباراة الأهلي المصري عام 2004 في القاهرة ومباراة ناسروا النيجيرى في عام 2007 في نيجيريا ومباراتي سان جورج الإثيوبي في أول عام لهيثم مع الهلال وحينها لم يكن لاعبا أساسيًا.



شعار نادي الهلال



خاض 500 مباراة بشعار الهلال

وقد خاض هيثم مع الهلال  قرابة الـ 500 مباراة  رسمية بشعار الهلال  وهو رقم لا يمكن لأي لاعب أن يقترب من  على الإطلاق ولم يتمكن أي لاعب من مختلف أجيال الهلال أن يصل إلى هذا الرقم على الإطلاق، فهو أمر يدل على قيمة هذا اللاعب في العطاء والبذل  وهو أمر يضعه أحد أفضل اللاعبين في تاريخ الكرة العربية.



أكثر اللاعبين مشاركة في البطولات الأفريقية

كما يعتبر هيثم اللاعب الوحيد في  القارة الأفريقية الذي يشارك في البطولات الأفريقية للأندية في 15 عام على التوالي منذ عام 1997 حتى 2011، حيث أنه لم يشارك في أول عام له في اي مباراة كما لم يشارك في العام 2012 في أي مباراة أفريقية للهلال.

ويعتبر هيثم كذلك اللاعب الوحيد إلى جانب مدافع الأهلي وائل جمعة الذي يشارك في بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا بشكلها الجديد، حيث شارك هيثم فيه أعوام 1997 و 1999 و 2000 و 2004 و 2005 و 2006 و 2007 و 2008 و 2009 و 2010 و 2011.

حمل شارة القيادة 10 سنوات

يعتبر هيثم مصطفي من أفضل من حملوا شارة القيادة في نادي الهلال لعشرة سنوات أي منذ عام 2003  أطول فترة يحمل فيها لاعب شارة القيادة في تاريخ نادي  الهلال, فهو ليست قائد فقط بل نجم للفريق وقاسم مشترك في كل الانتصارات وهو رقم قياسي على صعيد الأندية العربية.


هذا يا كندوره تاريخ هيثم في الهلال فما هو تاريخك انت في الهلال 2=12

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ياتجاني مافي زول قاعد يادب الجلافيط ديل غيرك ههههههههه

كندورة بتاع ماذا يكون داير ليه قريشات من البرير قال احسن يبرطع شويه
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*هاشم تية كرتون أو هاشم الخلا على وزن هيثم الخلا أراد ان يظهر اسمه فى السطح وها قد ظهر ومشكلة الرقم 2/12 كان مراقب المباراة شداد نفسه وعنما سئل عن الشكوى افاد بعدم علمه بالحادثة وعندما إختلف مع الهلال  قال الحقيقة يعنى لم يكن امينا في مراقبته للمباراة لأنه جلفوط ويكفي ماحدث في عهد شداد من الأعارات الوهمية والأيميل القوي والضعيف هكذا هم غير امنين في أي امر يخص الهليل 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*هم كذلك عندما يفقدون شيء ويرونه في المريخ يحاولون تبخيسه باي وسيلة ولو استدعي ذلك الكذب والنفاق
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

حربهم على الربنس سوف تعود وعليهم  الندم والحسرة ويكفي تسجيل سيدي بيه






هيمو  يا صديقي العزيز 

سعيد و الله بطلتك اليوم و الشوق بحر يا صاحب ...

كويس انو كندورة دا ذكرنا بقضية 2 و 12  و ان شاء الله اعلامنا يدوّر فيها كدا عشان اللي زي كندورة دا يفهم حاجة ..

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة babantoad
					

هيثم مصطفى لما كان في محلي العرضة شمال كان اعلامهم نفسه يدافع عن هيثم ضد اي شخص حتى لوكان من مجتمع الهليل نفسه بينما اعلام الزعيم صوته منخفض ولايسمع جيدا لدى الاخرين ولايدافعون عن لاعبيهم لهذا الكل يستهدف لاعبي المريخ وما حدث لهداف افريقيا الى الان ستيفن وارقو ليس ببعيد وايضا الحضري انا ارى العيب في اعلام الزعيم يجب ان تكون لديه انياب ومخالب تطال كل متطاول على الكيان الزعيم او لاعبيه هذه هي القضية الاساسية خلونا من الريس ابو بونية 





أستاذنا babantoad 

مرحباً بك فى ديارك و نورت المنبر و الله ...
هو ذاك يا صديقنا حين كان هيثم فى العرضة شمال لم يكن فيها كائن من يكون و يقوم حتى برفع صوته و لم يجرؤ أحد على الخروج على بيت الطاعة كانوا كلهم تحت رحمته و كانوا كلهم يقودهم و بعضهم (يجرهم و يسحبهم ) سحباً و لا تسمع لهم صوت و هاشم تية كندورة أولهم و ليس اخرهم ، كانو كلهم هكذا لا يعرفون التململ في حضرته ...
بئس التابعين هم من رجال يجمعهم الصوت العالي و تفرقهم العصا ... 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KING1
					

22222222222222222222









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KING1
					







كمال يا صديقي العزيز سلامات ...

نعم هاشم تية كرتون بيكسر فى تلج للبرير و (بيفتكر انو ) حركات زي دي بضعه فى دائرة الكرة أو الجهاز الفني ...
المصيبة انو شارك فى عملية 2 و 12 و سبب للسودان فضيحة كبيرة و عشان الفضيحة الرياضة  دي ليلتزم باب بيته أولى له و يترك هيثم مصطفى في حاله ..
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

غلطتنا اننا فرطنا فى هيثم المريخابى قبل 17 سنة
ولربما بوجوده كانت تغيرت خارطتنا الافريقية كثيرا" 
فتركه ود الياس يذهب لقمة سائقة للهلال
ولعمرى لم نهزم من الهلال قبل الا بسبب هيثم
وكم كنت اراه عابسا" وهو يلعب القمة وكانه يعاتب اهل المريخ على ما فعلوه به
فهو يتألق ليرد على من رفضوا ضمه الى عشقه المريخ
والان هيثم يبتسم وينعم بالراحة وان جاء متأخرا"
هيثم الكبير لم يصرح فى حق المريخ بكلمة سالبة طوال سبعة عشر عاما" لانه مريخى
ولم يتلفظ عليهم وعلى هلالهم وهم يظلمونه لانه تأدب بحب الله واهل الصلاح

هيثم تاريخ ارادوا له الاندثار لكنه تلألأ وبرز وتسيد الساحة فى ظل امنياتهم المريضة بنهايته
هيثم كثير الفعل قليل الكلام
لا يمكن ان ينال منه اللئام




كيفنك يا دكتور ...

و دي أجمل حاجة فى هيثم انو قليل الكلام رده يكون داخل الملعب و سيلقمهم حجراً ..
عندي احساس انو النصف الثاني من الممتاز لهذا العام سيبدع فيه هيثم أكثر و أكثر إذا دعمناه الدعم اللازم فهو فى الأخير لاعب المريخ و يهمنا أن نحمي لعيبتنا من شرور الجلافيط و خصوصاً أصحاب الفضائح المعروفة ناس 2 و 12 ...
من غدر الزمن أن يتحدث صاحب فضيحة 2 و 12  عن هيثم مصطفى ...
و من مساوي الرياضة أن يُجرم هيثم مصطفى فقط لانتقاله للمريخ و لا يتحدث البعض عن فضيحة 2 و 12 
..
حماقة عالم السموم ذكرتنا بفضيحة 2 و 12  شكراً لهم ... 
.
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

كله عبارة عن 
زوبعة في فنجان




عمنا العزيز محمد 

كل هذه الخطرفات لخلق بلبلة و تشتيت ذهن لاعب المريخ هيثم و صرف انتباهنا جميعاً ، ما يُحمد لهيثم انه يعلم تماماً ما سيُحاك ضده و يعلم انهم لن يتركونه في حال سبيله ...
رد هيثم سيكون بليغاً داخل الميدان ... 
و أتمنى من صحافتنا وقوفهم ضد كل من يتطاول على هيثم و يحاول تحقيق شهرة على حساب برنس الكرة السودانية 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

هيثم فوق كل شي فهو لاعب ذو خبره كبيره بكل المقاييس 




محمد يا صاحبي كيفنك ...
و لأنه أصبح في المريخ أصبحوا يترصدونه و لن يكفوا أيديهم عنه ..
لنحميه  و ندعمه فهو يمثل الكيان و يرتدي شعارنا ...
فالذين لديهم غرض من الهجوم على هيثم كلهم لديهم مصلحة فى ذلك ...
حتى كندورة ابو 2 و 12 أصبح يتطاول !!!!!!!!!11111 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

هذا هو هيثم مصطفي لاعب الهلال 
وليس انت يا 2 و12 هيثم تاريخ فيكم 
ان تركتوه تركتم تاريخ افضل قائد مر علي تاريخ الهلال 
هذا يا كندوره تاريخ هيثم في الهلال فما هو تاريخك انت في الهلال 2=12






صدقت و الله يا صاحب ...
هيثم سيظل (مريخابي) كان و سطهم و قدم لهم الكثير و لكنهم لا يحفظون الجميل و لا يعرفون كيف يردون الجميل ...
قبح الله وجوهاً لا تعرف رد الجميل و تسيئ لمن حملهم 17 عاماً و حقق لهم ما لم يستطيع أى جلفوط منهم تحقيقه ..

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					



1  / مشكلة ابراهيم عوض مشجع الهليل المتعصب كارهـ المريخ انه يرغب فى التقرب  أكثر و اكثر من البرير حتى يجد حظوة عند البرير و إذا أصدرت صحيفة الهلال  أن يتربع ابراهيم عوض على عرشها ....
الزول دا كتاباتو كلها البرير قال  لى و البرير اتصلت عليه و البرير لقيتو و البرير عمل لى و قال لى ....  فكاتب يكتب فى عموده كل هذا القيح و الصديد جل أمانيه أن أن يمسك فى (ضنب)  البرير و يجد البرير له عملاً فى صحيفة ....
كتابة ابراهيم عوض الفطيرة تخصم كل يوم من رصيد احترامي للصدى .. ..
2  / مشكلة ابراهيم عوض مشجع الهليل المتعصب كارهـ المريخ انه لم يستتطع أن  يرد على ان هيثم يستطيع شراءه بصحن فول فلم يجد الا أن ينال منه بعد أن ترك  له هيثم الهليل ...
أين كنت انت يا ابراهيم عوض حين قال هيثم مصطفى الكلام دا ؟؟؟ و ليه لم يستطع أن يرد على هيثم في ساعتها ؟؟؟ 
الحقيقة  الواضحة انو هيثم كان يفعل ما يحلو له و لا يجرؤ أحد من الجلافيط الحديث  فهم سهل قيادهم و والحقيقة ان امثال ابراهيم عوض و بعض كُتاب الهليل تجمعهم  و تفرقهم العصا ...
هيثم مصطفى فى الهلال كان يحمل عصا و لم يجرؤ أحد  على العصيان فليس من حق من يحملون له العصا الحديث بعد أن كانت العصا على  رأسه يا ابراهيم عوض  ...




ندمتو على كلامو
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*

و دا يحتاج لبوست لحاله يا صديقي العزيز 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

 
سوف اتحدث عن هيثم بالهلال فقط يا هولاء 





ولد هيثم مصطفى  كرار الملقب بـ"البرنس" في 19 يوليو 1977م وبدأ حياته الاحترافية في فريق الأمير البحراوي ليعلن عن ميلاد لعب مميز يمتلك موهبة حقيقية لفتت اليها أنظار أندية القمة لينضم في عام 1995 إلي نادي الهلال وينطلق الي عالم الشهرة والنجومية

تاريخ الميلاد: 19 يوليو 1977
القميص رقم: 8
الطول: 173 سم
الوزن:  68كجم
المركز: لاعب وسط
الأندية التي لعب لها :

الأمير البحراوي ناشئا- 1995
الهلال السوداني 1995 حتى 2012
 
3- 2013 عرف قدر نفسه فسجل في الكوكب الدري دون قيد او شرط 
والبرنس يُعتبر ملك التمريرات السحرية وحصد لقب صانع اللعب الأول في الدوري السودان الممتاز في أكثر من موسم،
 ورغم أنه هيثم لاعب وسط في المقام الأول ولكنه من هدافي الهلال وصقور الجديان بما يمتلكه من قدرة مميزة على اللعب مهاري فضلا لإجادته لصناعة الأهداف لزملائه وإحرازها بنفسه ساعده في ذلك امتلاكه لرؤية جيدة للملعب والكرة بين أقدام
)، أضف لكل ذلك أنه صاحب كاريزما خاصة في الميدان امتدت معكم علي مدي 17 عام .

أكثر لاعب يحقق ألقاب محلية

يُعتبر هيثم مصطفي أكثر لاعب حقق القاب محلية في السودان حيث فاز مع الهلال بكل ألقابه في الدوري الممتاز بواقع  11 مرات من أصل 17 بطولة لعبت حتى الآن، وكان ذلك في أعوام 1996 , 1998 , 1999 , 2003 , 2004 , 2005, 2006 , 2007 .و 2009 و 2010 و 2012. كما فاز هيثم مع الهلال بكل ألقابه في بطولة كاس السودان فقد فاز بها 6 مرات  أعوام 1998 و2000 و2003, 2004 و 2009 و 2011.

كما يُعتبر البرنس أكثر لاعب عربي يُحقق لقب الدوري المحلي لنادي وأحد مع الأسطورة المصري حسام حسن بعدد 11 لقب.


أكثر من 80 مباراة إقليمية

ونجد أن هيثم لعب مع الهلال على صعيد المشاركات الأفريقية  64 مباراة في بطولة الأندية الأبطال و6 مباراة في بطولة الكؤوس و18 مباراة في بطولة الاتحاد الأفريقي، بما يعني أن مجموع المباريات التي شارك فيها البرنس هو 88 مباراة أفريقية لعبها الهلال، وغاب عن القيل من المباريات مثل مباراة الأهلي المصري عام 2004 في القاهرة ومباراة ناسروا النيجيرى في عام 2007 في نيجيريا ومباراتي سان جورج الإثيوبي في أول عام لهيثم مع الهلال وحينها لم يكن لاعبا أساسيًا.



شعار نادي الهلال



خاض 500 مباراة بشعار الهلال

وقد خاض هيثم مع الهلال  قرابة الـ 500 مباراة  رسمية بشعار الهلال  وهو رقم لا يمكن لأي لاعب أن يقترب من  على الإطلاق ولم يتمكن أي لاعب من مختلف أجيال الهلال أن يصل إلى هذا الرقم على الإطلاق، فهو أمر يدل على قيمة هذا اللاعب في العطاء والبذل  وهو أمر يضعه أحد أفضل اللاعبين في تاريخ الكرة العربية.



أكثر اللاعبين مشاركة في البطولات الأفريقية

كما يعتبر هيثم اللاعب الوحيد في  القارة الأفريقية الذي يشارك في البطولات الأفريقية للأندية في 15 عام على التوالي منذ عام 1997 حتى 2011، حيث أنه لم يشارك في أول عام له في اي مباراة كما لم يشارك في العام 2012 في أي مباراة أفريقية للهلال.

ويعتبر هيثم كذلك اللاعب الوحيد إلى جانب مدافع الأهلي وائل جمعة الذي يشارك في بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا بشكلها الجديد، حيث شارك هيثم فيه أعوام 1997 و 1999 و 2000 و 2004 و 2005 و 2006 و 2007 و 2008 و 2009 و 2010 و 2011.

حمل شارة القيادة 10 سنوات

يعتبر هيثم مصطفي من أفضل من حملوا شارة القيادة في نادي الهلال لعشرة سنوات أي منذ عام 2003  أطول فترة يحمل فيها لاعب شارة القيادة في تاريخ نادي  الهلال, فهو ليست قائد فقط بل نجم للفريق وقاسم مشترك في كل الانتصارات وهو رقم قياسي على صعيد الأندية العربية.


هذا يا كندوره تاريخ هيثم في الهلال فما هو تاريخك انت في الهلال 2=12







...

و هل هاشم تيه كندورة ابو 2 و 12 بيفهم دا يا بدر الدين ؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله ياتجاني مافي زول قاعد يادب الجلافيط ديل غيرك ههههههههه

كندورة بتاع ماذا يكون داير ليه قريشات من البرير قال احسن يبرطع شويه





فعلاً يا مورتا يكون هاشم تية كرتون دا (مغروض) ليه في قريشات أو يكون شايف ناس السادة و ابو شامة و حمد كمال و خالد بخيت البرير أحتواهم فقرر انو يستفيد من الجوطة الحاصلة دي ....
قام فكر و قدر ثم تاني فكر وقدر ، ثم برضو فكر وقدر يقوووووم تفكيرو يهديه أنو يشوف حاجة يقولها تفرّح البرير منو  فجادت قريحته بهذا الكم الفارغ من (الطُـراش) و كدا افترك انو البرير رضى عنه ...
بتاع 2 و 12 دا ما لقى الا هيثم ؟ 
فاكر الناس فى رؤوسها قنابير أها سيرة هيثم دي فتحت عليه 2 و 12 هل حا يرضى البرير يقرّب زول شارك فى تزوير ؟؟
عجبني امبارح كلام كتبه الاستاذ هيثم صديق  وقال :( كندورة تمومة جرتق )  لأنهم أحتاجوا الثعلب فزوروا بكندورة  او هكذا قرأت ههههههههههههههههههه ...
فعلاً تمامة عدد لأنو عايزين يلعبوا الثعلب فما لقو غير زول التزوير دا يبدل الرقم و يسكت !!! .
...
لكن يا مورتا مش خالد بخيت قبل كدا أعترف انو شهد زوراً ضد هيثم ؟؟؟
ورغم شهادة الزور برضو ظل في منصبه لأن البرير كان عايز ناس تشتم هيثم بحق أو ببباطل ..
إذا هاشم تية كرتون (جات معاهو باااااسطة) لأنو مزوراتي و طالما انو شاهد الزور خالد بخيت لصيق بالبرير يمكن محاولة كندورة تنجح ...
ان شاء الله تنجح و يكون فى جهاز البرير الفني أو احد اركان حرب الجلافيط قريباً ...

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواسراء
					

هاشم تية كرتون أو هاشم الخلا على وزن هيثم الخلا أراد ان يظهر اسمه فى السطح وها قد ظهر ومشكلة الرقم 2/12 كان مراقب المباراة شداد نفسه وعنما سئل عن الشكوى افاد بعدم علمه بالحادثة وعندما إختلف مع الهلال  قال الحقيقة يعنى لم يكن امينا في مراقبته للمباراة لأنه جلفوط ويكفي ماحدث في عهد شداد من الأعارات الوهمية والأيميل القوي والضعيف هكذا هم غير امنين في أي امر يخص الهليل 






المصيبة يا ابو اسراء انو كل مصائب الرياضة السودانية يكون فيها طرف هلالابي ...
لاحظ لفضيحة 2 و 12 فيها الهلال و شداد و لعيبة الهلال ..
فضيحة مساوي قيت فيها لاعب الهلال و (مجدي + الطريفي) هلالاب ...
فضائح التحكيم أغلبها تخص الهلال و لعيبة الهليل .
فضيحة تسجيل قُصّر تخص الهلال و مجدي و شداد و صلاح ادريس 
فضيحة الاعارات الوهمية تخص شداد و الهلال و مجدي 
فضيحة اخفاء تقرير مباراة تخص مجدي الهلالابي و عمر بخيت لاعب الهليل و الهلال ...
...
و المصيبة الأكبر من دا كلو انو يجي زي مزوراتي و يقبل انو يكون تمامة عدد زي كندورة يتكلم عن لاعب المريخ هيثم !!! 

...
الفضائح و الهلال متباريين كدا زي تيمان برقو يمشوا ما بتفرقو 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

هم كذلك عندما يفقدون شيء ويرونه في المريخ يحاولون تبخيسه باي وسيلة ولو استدعي ذلك الكذب والنفاق




بإذن واحد أحد لن يطالوا شعرة من أى لاعب يرتدي شعار المريخ ...
المريخ يستطيع جمهوره أن يحمي لعيبته ...
و المريخ قادر جمهوره على أخذ حقوق لعيبته ...

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

ندمتو على كلامو





و الله يا خال محن الزمان كثيرة ولا تنقضى ...
و من محن الزمان انو زي المتعصب ابراهيم عوض كارهـ المريخ اللى بكتب فى صحيفة الصدى بواسطة قريبه مزمل ابو القاسم هو اللى بجيب الكلام لنفسو ...
و شوف براك يا خال بعد فترة ستصدر صحيفة الهليل و ستجد ابراهيم عوض أحد أركانها و ليس لأنو كاتب كويس او صاحب فكر ...
سيكون احد اركانها لأنو بتطاول على هيثم مصطفى و هو (بيفتكر انو ) بشتيمة هيثم بيتقرب من البرير ...
البرير عايز ناس تشتم هيثم و على خلاف مع هيثم و هنا سيتبارى الجلافيط ...
...
يكرة يا خال حا تسمع بتصريح لابو شامة و حمد كمال و النعيم رونالدينيو و كل لاعب واداري له خلافات مع هيثم (حايستفرغ) ما بداخله إكراماً للبرير ...
....



فى حاجة تانية يا خال  : 

إنو هيثم مصطفى دا كان كاسر عين ناس ابراهيم عوض و كل صحافة الهلال الجلفوطية ...
ما كان فيهم راجل بيكتب حاجة عنو ...
ما كان فيهو زول بيقدر يقول (بغـم) ..
بئس الصحافة الفولية الجلفوطية ... مكسورة العين 

*

----------

